# Non Golf Black Friday thread



## Rooter (Nov 18, 2016)

Just like amazon, I am early to the party! 

What are you after? list it here and if people spot it then share the bargains!!

I am after a Dyson V8 Absolute cordless hoover (Best price today 400 quid) and a Samsung ue55ks7000 TV (Best price today 999quid).


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 18, 2016)

you would be better off buying the Gtech AIR RAM  cordless, much lighter and that makes a big difference .also nowhere near as noisy.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 18, 2016)

As mentioned in the golf thread, I'm after a PS4 deal preferably with Fifa17. Was on Argos for Â£239 plus my mum gets 10% so hoping for them to go down a bit more before I bought it. Think last year they went to around Â£200.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Just like amazon, I am early to the party! 

What are you after? list it here and if people spot it then share the bargains!!

I am after a Dyson V8 Absolute cordless hoover (Best price today 400 quid) and a Samsung ue55ks7000 TV (Best price today 999quid).
		
Click to expand...

Hoovers!!!!! You're tracking HOOVERS ?!!!!!!!!!!!

And 400 quid HOOVERS ?!!!!!!!


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 18, 2016)

After a Pure Pop Mini Dab Radio!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2016)

32" tv and bracket for my bedroom. Don't need it really, updating an old tv that is okay but dated now, so I will only bite if the deal is a good one.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 18, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			As mentioned in the golf thread, I'm after a PS4 deal preferably with Fifa17. Was on Argos for Â£239 plus my mum gets 10% so hoping for them to go down a bit more before I bought it. Think last year they went to around Â£200.
		
Click to expand...

If you can handle buying second hand there should be plenty around from people trading up to pS pro. Bound to be offers. Couple of weeks ago tesco were doing Xbox one with FIFA for about Â£150


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2016)

On the lookout for a new desktop pc and were also trying to buy a sofa but expect we'll buy that this weekend

Just a shame they dont do black friday for tradesmen, could do with a new carpenter and a roofer lol


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			If you can handle buying second hand there should be plenty around from people trading up to pS pro. Bound to be offers. Couple of weeks ago tesco were doing Xbox one with FIFA for about Â£150
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer new but cheers. Bought him a 2nd hand X Box 360 2 years ago and had a few problems with it. Yes seen the X Box deals, some cracking deals to be had on them.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 18, 2016)

Oops. I posted PS4 stuff in the wrong black Friday thread.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Oops. I posted PS4 stuff in the wrong black Friday thread. 

Click to expand...

Took note of it Jim. Cheers.


----------



## hovis (Nov 18, 2016)

my wife must be smoking crack as she wants a dyson hairdryer worth Â£300.  they better get reduced because that's just plain silly


----------



## Rooter (Nov 18, 2016)

hovis said:



			my wife must be smoking crack as she wants a dyson hairdryer worth Â£300.  they better get reduced because that's just plain silly
		
Click to expand...

Yeh mine wants one of those too...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2016)

hovis said:



			my wife must be smoking crack as she wants a dyson hairdryer worth Â£300.  they better get reduced because that's just plain silly
		
Click to expand...

Well if she stops smoking the crack she could afford the hairdryerâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Seriously, how do they justify that price for a hairdryer?


----------



## hovis (Nov 18, 2016)

Seriously, how do they justify that price for a hairdryer?
		
Click to expand...

she tried to tell me why its worth so much but i said '' what a load of  crap"  she looked at me and said "tell me the technology behind your Â£400 m1 again"


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah, I was going to say. What's worse, a Â£300 electrical appliance or a Â£400 stick?


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Just like amazon, I am early to the party! 

What are you after? list it here and if people spot it then share the bargains!!

I am after a Dyson V8 Absolute cordless hoover (Best price today 400 quid) and a Samsung ue55ks7000 TV (Best price today 999quid).
		
Click to expand...

Hoover make vacuum cleaners, Dyson make vacuum cleaners - make your mind up!  :thup:

Good luck with your search, the Gtech mentioned sounds good.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 18, 2016)

hovis said:



			she tried to tell me why its worth so much but i said '' what a load of  crap"  she looked at me and said "tell me the technology behind your Â£400 m1 again"
		
Click to expand...

She's got you over a barrel there but this guy does a very interesting tear down of one. 

[video=youtube;j-vJxez9UF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-vJxez9UF8[/video]

  IMO Dyson is basically the Apple of home appliances.  Pretty and functional but you can get so much more bang for your buck elsewhere but I do want one of their robot cleaners


----------



## larmen (Nov 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I am after a Dyson V8 Absolute cordless hoover (Best price today 400 quid)
		
Click to expand...

Have you done much research into it? My Hoover is mostly heating these days and needs replacing. Maybe it's time to invest instead of having a Â£20 vacuum from the local supermarket.


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2016)

larmen said:



			Have you done much research into it? My Hoover is mostly heating these days and needs replacing. Maybe it's time to invest instead of having a Â£20 vacuum from the local supermarket.
		
Click to expand...

Check out a Miele. Mine still sucks like new and it's over 20 years old. Only ever needed bags and filters changing.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2016)

I still cant believe grown men spend Â£100's on upgraded ataris.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2016)

hovis said:



			she tried to tell me why its worth so much but i said '' what a load of  crap"  she looked at me and said "tell me the technology behind your Â£400 m1 again"
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, you did hang your chin out there and she didn't missâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2016)

Stick a bag over their heads, plenty of hot air gets ejected for free &#128540;


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 23, 2016)

John Lewis doing a good deal on PS4 now, various game options including Fifa 17: http://www.johnlewis.com/new-sony-p...3_1479928371_53fbc6d3059b731fad9a035ce1159351


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I am after a Dyson V8 Absolute cordless hoover (Best price today 400 quid)
		
Click to expand...

Did you see that on Friday this actually was up to about Â£440?

anybody went crazy yesterday?
I bought a baby monitor for Â£70. I ordered it from Amazon for Â£85 earlier that week anyway, but as it wasn't dispatched yet I cancelled and reordered. Came today in the parcel with all the other items I didn't cancel. Someone there paid attention.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 26, 2016)

Spent near 15k on friday 







99%ish was a deposit for the house, I also bought a bacon sandwich.


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2016)

I hope you got a good BF discount on the house and the sandwich.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Spent near 15k on friday 







99%ish was a deposit for the house, I also bought a bacon sandwich.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, that's still an expensive bacon sandwich Chap!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 28, 2016)

I got an Amazon dash button for toilet roll on Tuesday when they were 99p. It was the best deal I saw &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------

